# Things to Know Before Choosing a White Label GPS Tracking Software



## flotillaiot (Apr 13, 2021)

White Labeling has become a popular term in the fleet management industry. It refers to a process where a product of one company is rebranded by another company to make it look like their own. The rebranded product is sold to the clients by resellers. It is a win-win situation for the manufacturer and the resellers as both derive profit from it.

Nowadays, White label GPS tracking software are becoming common due to their immense demand in the market. They may be enticing as they offer many attractive features, but it is important to be fully informed before deciding. As a buyer, you need to analyze all the aspects before selecting a software. Let us look at the different things to consider before making a choice.

*User-friendly Design:*
Design is the base of any software and plays a pivotal role in its success. Therefore, it is necessary to go through the design in detail to gauge the software. Ideally, the interface should be easy-to-use and help new users explore all the features. The software should be intuitive to facilitate the users in navigating via tips and suggestions.

A user-friendly design is not only easy to use in terms of features but should also be nice to look at. Everything from color scheming to font styles and sizes should complement the design and offer convenience to the user.

*Vendor’s Reputation:*
The vendor’s reputation is the key indicator in the selection of a reliable solution. Usually, word of mouth holds great significance in the market. You can ask some of the buyers from a particular seller to find out about their reputation. It is advisable to go for an option that several buyers endorse to minimize risk.

In case of negative feedback, it is important to analyze it. After knowing the issues of the previous buyers, you should consider whether these issues bother you or not. An inconvenience for one buyer might not be a problem for you. Therefore, you should analyze the negative feedback thoroughly and decide by keeping your requirements in mind.

*Customer Support:*
Customer support is an important factor to determine the efficiency of any service. While selecting a white label GPS software, you have to gauge the customer service in detail. Firstly, it is important to check whether the vendor has a support department or not. You should ensure that the support service is offered 24/7 to get assistance whenever it is needed.

Most of the vendors offer free product training to the clients. It provides a lot of help to the new users as they can easily get hands-on experience with the software. You also have to check the support team’s efficiency, like how quickly they reply to the queries. It is advisable to ask the previous clients about the support service as they are the most reliable source.

*Remote Monitoring:*
In this day and age, everything is going mobile due to the fast-paced nature of affairs. The same is the case with the tracking software. A static monitoring solution does not serve the purpose of modern fleet companies. Managers cannot sit in one place to monitor operations as they have many other tasks to do as well. In such a situation, a mobile app offers the best possible solution.

Modern tracking solutions offer mobile monitoring apps in their package as well. They allow the managers to have complete know-how about the fleet activities. It helps them multitask and achieve better productivity.

*Availability of Hardware:*
While looking for a white label GPS tracking system, it is ideal to find both hardware and software in one place. It is convenient if your vendor provides you with several good tracking devices that work perfectly with the software. You can achieve the optimum performance from the software by using compatible hardware.

Some vendors have professionals with extensive experience dealing with hardware. They provide the best advice to the clients during the hardware selection. With their assistance, you can choose the most suitable tracking device for the software.

*Good Collaboration:*
The purchase of a white label GPS tracking software is not just a one-time deal. It is the start of a longer collaboration between you and your software vendor. You should always find out about the vendor’s support policy before closing a deal. Make sure that you get the complete introduction of the software with all of its features. It is best to get demo training about the usage of the system from the vendor.

An ideal vendor is the one that keeps in contact with you after selling their product. It remains easily accessible all the time in case of any query and addresses your concerns thoroughly. Therefore, it is essential to be fully aware of the type of vendor you will partner with.

*Range of Features:*
No matter how attractive the software looks to you, it is not worth considering if it does not have good features. Therefore, you need to consider all the features available in the software. The requirements may vary from business to business. However, it is important to check the basic features that are necessary like GPS tracking, reporting, notifications, fuel monitoring, etc.

It is also advisable to look for unique features that make your white label GPS software stand out. Any exclusive feature that your tracking solution is offering will act as a USP (Unique Selling Point) for you. As a reseller, an excellent range of features can help you attract potential clients. You can market the product better with the help of eye-catching features having probability of landing more clients.

White Label GPS tracking software is a win-win situation for both the vendor and the reseller. It helps vendors to sell their software to resellers, whereas the resellers can sell it to clients, posing it as their product. Therefore, it results in more revenue for both parties with less effort. Due to this reason, white labeling is a good choice to opt for, but you should consider the aspects mentioned above beforehand.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

TLDR..magazine article...long one at that..not a forum post..

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

